# Sticky  ***Official 76ers Fans Roll Call!! Check In Here!!***



## Sykk

Come on Sixers fans. Introduce yourself to the bbb.net community!

*Name:* Ray
*Location:* Austria, Europe
*Favorite Sixer:* Allen Iverson, Kyle Korver
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Julius Erving
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers:* 4
*Favorite Sixers Moment: *Winning the first game of the 2001 NBA Finals


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't we already have one of these?


----------



## Sykk

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*

we do?
if yes i'm sorry! i just couldnt find it!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*

Well, I don't know where the other one went. So I guess let's just make this one the official roll call. Let's make it a sticky.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*

*Name:* Kunlun
*Location:* Chicago, Illinois
*Favorite Sixer:* Allen Iverson
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Allen Iverson
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers:* 11
*Favorite Sixers Moment: * Winning Game 1 of the NBA Finals 2001


----------



## RoyWilliams

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*

I think its time for a new one since our board has changed. Ill sticky this one. Lets hear who we got.

*Name*: RoyWilliams 
*Location*: Ohio
*Favorite Sixer*: AI Both of them
*Favorite All-Time Sixer*: Allen Iverson
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History*: Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers*: Since AI got drafted
*Favorite Sixers Moment*: AI Stepping Over The Lakers In The Finals


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*

*Name:* Tim
*Location:* Coatesville, PA
*Favorite Sixer:* Andre Iguodala
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Maurice Cheeks
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers:* Life
*Favorite Sixers Moment:* Beating the Magic in the first round of the 1999 playoffs.


----------



## Bruno

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*

Name-Bruno Baltazar
Location-Portugal(Europe)
Fav.Sixer-Iverson
fav. all time sixers-iverson
fav. coach-larry brown
years fallowing sixers-i thing im the ´´rookie´´ here in years of fallowing them since 00-01 season
fav.sixers moment - 01 finals


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Sixers Fans Roll Call!! Check In Here!!*

I know we have more Sixers fans than this. Where the hell are you people? Check in boys (and girls, if any)!!


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*

*Name:* Theo
*Location:* Sydney, Australia
*Favorite Sixer:* Andre Iguodala
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Allen Iverson
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers:* Casual Fan
*Favorite Sixers Moment: * AI: MVP


----------



## Dizmatic

*Name:* Diz
*Location:* Philadelphia, PA USA
*Favorite Sixer:* Willie Green
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Julius Erving
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Billy Cunningham
*Years Following the Sixers:* 20 years
*Favorite Sixers Moment:* Sixers sweeping the Lakers to win the NBA Finals in the 1982-1983 season.

*Runner Up:* Game 1 of the NBA Finals in 2001, Sixers showed tremendous heart and fight.


----------



## Rayza

*Name:* Ray
*Location:* Australia
*Favorite Sixer:* Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Allen Iverson
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers:* 6
*Favorite Sixers Moment: * 76ers VS Raptors 2000


----------



## thaKEAF

Name: Keith
Location: Memphis, TN
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: Since the 01/02 season
Favorite Sixers Moment: Iverson dropping 50+ on the Hornets in the playoffs


----------



## Sliccat

Name: Will
Location: Richmond, VA
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Jim O'Brien
Years Following the Sixers: Since '98
Favorite Sixers Moment: Winning the first game of the 2001 NBA Finals


----------



## DieSlow69

Name: Jay
Location: Anniston, AL
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson, Sammy Dalembert
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson, Charles Barkley
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: Since they drafted Charles Barkley
Favorite Sixers Moment: The Sixers beating the Lakers in game 1 of the NBA FINALS


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

I used to be a Lakers fan, because of Kobe. I still am, but I think the 76ers are my new favorite team because of what A.I. has done this year and I think Korver has a bright future. I have always enjoyed watching A.I. play, but damn, he was just great this year!


----------



## Kunlun

Dizmatic said:


> *Name:* Diz
> *Location:* Philadelphia, PA USA
> *Favorite Sixer:* Willie Green
> *Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Julius Erving
> *Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Billy Cunningham
> *Years Following the Sixers:* 20 years
> *Favorite Sixers Moment:* Sixers sweeping the Lakers to win the NBA Finals in the 1982-1983 season.
> 
> *Runner Up:* Game 1 of the NBA Finals in 2001, Sixers showed tremendous heart and fight.





DieSlow69 said:


> Name: Jay
> Location: Anniston, AL
> Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson, Sammy Dalembert
> Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson, Charles Barkley
> Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
> Years Following the Sixers: Since they drafted Charles Barkley
> Favorite Sixers Moment: The Sixers beating the Lakers in game 1 of the NBA FINALS





Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> I used to be a Lakers fan, because of Kobe. I still am, but I think the 76ers are my new favorite team because of what A.I. has done this year and I think Korver has a bright future. I have always enjoyed watching A.I. play, but damn, he was just great this year!


I want to welcome these new members of the Basketballboards.net community to the Sixers Board and I hope they like it here. *Go Sixers!!*


----------



## OnlyTheStrongSurvive

Name: Slip
Location: Long Island, New york
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: My whole life, couldent imagine being without them
Favorite Sixers Moment: Every momment A.I steps on the court


----------



## Kunlun

OnlyTheStrongSurvive said:


> Name: Slip
> Location: Long Island, New york
> Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson
> Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
> Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
> Years Following the Sixers: My whole life, couldent imagine being without them
> Favorite Sixers Moment: Every momment A.I steps on the court


Welcome to the Sixers Board on BasketballBoards.net OnlyTheStrongSurvive! I hope you enjoy your time here and see you around often.


----------



## Sliccat

> Favorite Sixers Moment: Every momment A.I steps on the court


Word.


----------



## SirCharles34

Hey, I just saw this. Here it goes:

Name: Allen
Location: San Francisco, CA.
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Charles Barkley, the round mound of rebound.
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Billy Cunningham because he won us our last Championship.
Years Following the Sixers: lifetime sixer fan.
Favorite Sixers Moment: Since I followed Barkley's career to Phoenix, I'd have to say the FINALS against the Bulls, but besides that, it was AI's performance against the Lakers in game 1 of the 2001 FINALS.


----------



## hirschmanz

Name: Zac
Location: Milwaukee
Favorite Sixer: Andre Iguodala
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Keith Van Horn... yeah, right. Iverson, of course.
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Maurice Cheeks!
Years Following the Sixers: Casual observer since 2000
Favorite Sixers Moment: 2005, Allen Iverson exposes the Bucks defense for the shambles it is.


----------



## Vermillion

*Name:* Vermillion
*Location:* Manila, Philippines
*Favorite Sixer:* Allen Iverson
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Allen Iverson
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers:* When Iverson first became my favorite player, that was when when I first started playing and watching basketball.
*Favorite Sixers Moment:* Anytime either Iverson or the Sixers succeed.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Name:Lequan
Location:Yeadon,Pa
Favorite sixer:Allen Iverson who else could it be for anybody?
Favorite all time sixer:Wilt Chamberlain (made us quite famous back in the 50's remember that 76er fans other then showtime we dominated the league)
Favorite coach of all time:Maurice cheeks! Didn't give up on us unlike a certain somebody (larry brown) May your pistons die tonight!
Years following the 76ers: Due to age this is short-term but to my memory I'm just like those Andrew Toney fans lol except the A-toney is Ai lol since the 01 season that's right since the cinderella run
Favorite sixers moment:Crush us Kobe? Ok you got the Bling Bling we kept you from an undefeated record and steped over your point guard! in other words game 1 of the NBA finals between the sixers and the lakers
Runner up:Ai for 60 points against the Magic
3rd place: Destroying the Bucks ah that was too good to be true I tell you.


----------



## Kunlun

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Favorite all time sixer:Wilt Chamberlain (made us quite famous back in the 50's remember that 76er fans other then showtime we dominated the league)


 Wilt played from the late 60s through the 70s.



> Favorite coach of all time:Maurice cheeks! Didn't give up on us unlike a certain somebody (larry brown) May your pistons die tonight!


He hasn't even coached a game for us yet. He never had a chance to give up on us. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Not Entirely true, he wanted to join our team since 02' Larry just quit on us andw ent to the Pistons who had a lucky Opponenet in the Lakers, and now are about to be shown to by the SPURS!


----------



## Your Answer

Just found this place and being a serious Sixer fan had to join

*Name:* Mark
*Location:* Horseheads, New York
*Favorite Sixer:* Allen Iverson
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Allen Iverson and Moses Malone
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers:* Whole Life
*Favorite Sixers Moment:* The First Pick of the 1996 Draft


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome to bbb.net Route I-76

Greetings All. I just wanted to introduce myself as the Community Moderator of the Atlantic Division. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me or your Sixers Mods.


----------



## musiclexer

Name: Derrick
Location: New Jersey
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 5
Favorite Sixers Moment: Winning the first game of the 2001 NBA Finals

and when AI hit the jumper over tyron lue and step'd over him in the 2001 finals


----------



## Kunlun

musiclexer said:


> Name: Derrick
> Location: New Jersey
> Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson
> Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
> Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
> Years Following the Sixers: 5
> Favorite Sixers Moment: Winning the first game of the 2001 NBA Finals
> 
> and when AI hit the jumper over tyron lue and step'd over him in the 2001 finals


Welcome to the boards musiclexer! I hope you enjoy your time here and if there are any questions or need assistance of any sort feel free to contact either me or PhillyPhanatic, your two 76ers' moderators. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## The Effin One

Name: Joe Hanlon
Location: Blue Bell, Pennsylvania
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite All-Time Sixer: tie between AI and Wilt, probably give the edge to Wilt, though
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Alex Hannum
Years Following the Sixers: I've been a fan since around 91, i was 5 then and loved Barkley. I've only really had a valid opinion on the Sixers and basketball for about four years, though.
Favorite Sixers Moment: Iverson's 60 point game against Orlando


----------



## iversonfan268

Name: Johnny
Location: California
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 5
Favorite Sixers Moment: Stopping the lakers playoff sweep in 2001 finals(HAHA Lakers suck) :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun

iversonfan268 said:


> Name: Johnny
> Location: California
> Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala
> Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
> Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
> Years Following the Sixers: 5
> Favorite Sixers Moment: Stopping the lakers playoff sweep in 2001 finals(HAHA Lakers suck) :cheers:


Welcome to BasketballBoards and the Sixers forum. Enjoy your time here iversonfan268!


----------



## slkHORN

Name: Stacy
Location: Houston
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Julius Erving
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 5 (when i can, dont get many games down here)
Favorite Sixers Moment: 2001 Finals!


----------



## Harry_Minge

name: HARRY
location: EAST LONDON
fav sixer: ALLEN IVERSON
all time: MOSES MALONE
fav coach: LARRY BROWN
yrs following sixers: 35
fav moment: 1996 SCHICK ROOKIE GAME


----------



## Kunlun

Harry_Minge said:


> name: HARRY
> location: EAST LONDON
> fav sixer: ALLEN IVERSON
> all time: MOSES MALONE
> fav coach: LARRY BROWN
> yrs following sixers: 35
> fav moment: 1996 SCHICK ROOKIE GAME


Hi Harry_Minge, welcome to the Sixers board. Feel free to post your opinions and ideas here and make sure to be comfortable.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace

Missed this...

*Name:* Stevie
*Location:* Portland, Maine
*Favorite Sixer:* Dalembert
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* AI
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers:* 5
*Favorite Sixers Moment: * Any playoff win. Also, I liked that game against NY in 03-04 when K. Thomas hit the 3 at the end of regulation (mostly because it's one of the rare games I get to see).


----------



## Kunlun

Cornrow Wallace said:


> Missed this...
> 
> *Name:* Stevie
> *Location:* Portland, Maine
> *Favorite Sixer:* Dalembert
> *Favorite All-Time Sixer:* AI
> *Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
> *Years Following the Sixers:* 5
> *Favorite Sixers Moment: * Any playoff win. Also, I liked that game against NY in 03-04 when K. Thomas hit the 3 at the end of regulation (mostly because it's one of the rare games I get to see).


A belated welcome to you Cornrow Wallace, enjoy your times on the Sixers forum.


----------



## DWade273

Name: Jake
Location: Philadelphia, Pa
Favorite Sixer: AI and Iggy
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Julius The Doctor Erving
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: ever since i was born
Favorite Sixers Moment: when they made it to the finals against LA


----------



## shookem

technically I'm a Raptors fan, but I really enjoy watching this philly team.

anyways,
Gord from Toronto
A.I. and A.I.
A.I.

I follow the team mostly because their Atlantic rivials, but I love Iverson, Iggy, Korver and Sammy (did you know he has a Canadian connection?)

fav moment? probably watching A.I. go off on T.O. a couple of years ago.


----------



## vanson

*Name*: lilin Fan (my true name)
*Location*: Shanghai , China
*Favorite Sixer*: Allen Iverson
*Favorite All-Time Sixer*: Allen Iverson
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History*: Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers*: 7
*Favorite Sixers Moment*: Game 1 of the Finals 2001


----------



## vanson

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*



Kunlun said:


> *Name:* Kunlun
> *Location:* Beijing, China
> *Favorite Sixer:* Allen Iverson
> *Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Allen Iverson
> *Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
> *Years Following the Sixers:* 11
> *Favorite Sixers Moment: * Winning Game 1 of the NBA Finals 2001


yo, Kunlun . glad to meet you here
did you come to Shanghai to see Allen ? i'm so happy to see Allen by my own eyes! it's fantastic!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*



vanson said:


> yo, Kunlun . glad to meet you here
> did you come to Shanghai to see Allen ? i'm so happy to see Allen by my own eyes! it's fantastic!


Nice to meet you here too vanson. No, I haven't gotten to see Allen Iverson in person yet, but I hope I will one day.


----------



## The Game

Name: Fabrice
Location: Beijing, China
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 9
Favorite Sixers Moment: Winning Game 1 of the NBA Finals 2001


----------



## mullet-headed-playa

*Name*: Mullet-headed-playa
*Location*: Mulletsville
*Favorite Sixer*: Allen Iverson
*Favorite All-Time Sixer*: Charles Barkley
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History*: Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers*:30
*Favorite Sixers Moment*: Iverson follow up dunk over marcus camby


----------



## The Rebirth

Name: David
Location: LA
Favorite Sixer: AI
Favorite All Time Sixer: Dr. J
Favorite Coach in Sixers History: Mo Cheeks
Years Following the Sixers: 3 or 4
Favorite Sixers Moment: AI's career high 60 points!!


----------



## Iverson3Philly

Name: Iverson#3Philly
Location: NJ,USA
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 5 years
Favorite Sixers Moment: When he crossed-up Michael Jordan


----------



## lilrip133

Name: lilrip
Location: McDonough, GA/ Newport News, VA
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodola
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 10 years
Favorite Sixers Moment: The Jordan Cross and Game 1 of the 2001 NBA Finals


----------



## RoystonVasey

Name: Royston Vaseyl
Location: LOCAL
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson, 
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Chuck Barkley
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 30 years
Favorite Sixers Moment: Dr J bangin that windmill on lakers


----------



## ajballer

*Re: Sixers Roll Call*

wut up big pimp


----------



## club101

oh wow


----------



## SliPP

Name: SliPP (EMon)
Location: Antioch, Ca
Favorite Sixer: AI
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Dr. J
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Billy Cunnigham
Years Following the Sixers: Since Dr. J
Favorite Sixers Moment: Beating the Lakers 4-0 In The 83 Finals


----------



## Spell Checker

I know I dont come around too often but whats up with these guys that just sign up and then dont ever come back?


----------



## mini_iverson213

Name: Jeeven
Location: Sydney, N.S.W, Australia
Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Julius Erving
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: dont have one
Years Following the Sixers: 2
Favorite Sixers Moment: umm dunno
go The Sixers!


----------



## Griddy

Name: Griddy
Location: Brooklyn,NY
Favorite Sixer: Chris Webber
Favorite All Time Sixer: Chris Webber
Favorite Coach in Sixers History: Mo Cheeks
Years Following the Sixers: Since Webber been here.
Favorite Sixers Moment: The day Webber got traded here.


Honestly, I'm more of Webber fan than a Sixer fan/
But whatever team he's on becomes a team of mine.


----------



## DieSlow69

Griddy said:


> Name: Griddy
> Location: Brooklyn,NY
> Favorite Sixer: Chris Webber
> Favorite All Time Sixer: Chris Webber
> Favorite Coach in Sixers History: Mo Cheeks
> Years Following the Sixers: Since Webber been here.
> Favorite Sixers Moment: The day Webber got traded here.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm more of Webber fan than a Sixer fan/
> But whatever team he's on becomes a team of mine.


Welcome to the boads :cheers: but this post explains alot


----------



## DieSlow69

Griddy said:


> Name: Griddy
> Location: Brooklyn,NY
> Favorite Sixer: Chris Webber
> Favorite All Time Sixer: Chris Webber
> Favorite Coach in Sixers History: Mo Cheeks
> Years Following the Sixers: Since Webber been here.
> Favorite Sixers Moment: The day Webber got traded here.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm more of Webber fan than a Sixer fan/
> But whatever team he's on becomes a team of mine.


sorry double post


----------



## Tha Freak

*Name:* Tha Freak
*Location:* California
*Favorite Sixer:* Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:* Julius Erving
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* Larry Brown
*Years Following the Sixers:* 5
*Favorite Sixers Moment: * Hm, don't know. I am also a Laker fan, and for me, it's Lakers first, so I was rooting for the Lakers in the Finals, but if I had to pick one, maybe AI's 62 point performance? Or maybe when I first heard the Sixers traded for Chris Webber. Of course the trade may not have turned out as expected, or hoped, but at the time I was estatic


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Name:* David
*Location:* UK (via NYC)
*Favorite Sixer:* Chris Webber 
*Favorite All-Time Sixer:*Charles Barkley/A.I/Julius Erving
*Favorite Coach In Sixers History:* none
*Years Following the Sixers:* 37
*Favorite Sixers Moment: * Any Charles Barkley interview


----------



## fchud84

Name: Faheem
Location: London (UK)
Favourite Sixer: Andre Igoudala
All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Coach: Maurice Cheeks (so far)
Years: 5
Moment: Iverson pass and Igoudala dunk at Pacers last season, nearing the end of season, the move just highlighted our potential and was awesome. But there has been too many to count.


----------



## iversonfan 349

name: iversonfan
loc: pennsylvania
favorite sixer: andre igoudala
favorite all time sixer:allen iverson
favorite coach:larry brown
years following:2001-2007
favorite sixers momment-korver hitting a 3 to make the game vs celtics go into triple overtime


----------



## jefferyball

Name:Jeff
Locationhiladelphia,Pa
Favorite Sixer:Andre Iguodala
Favorite all-time sixer:Julius 
favorite sixers moment:Allen iverson stepping over tyrone lue right after he hit the 3 pointer in game 1 vs.the lakers in the 2001 finals 
Favorite all time sixer:Julius Erving,Allen Iverson,Charles Barkley
Favorite coach in sixers history:larry brown
Years following the sixers:every since 1979


----------



## iversonfan 349

NAMEatrick
LOCATIONennsylvania
FAV SIXER:igoudala/korver
FAV ALL TIME:iverson
FAV COACH:larry brown
YEARS FOLLOWING SIXERS:7
FAV SIXER MOMENT:iverson stealing the ball vs wizards for game winning layup with under 5 seconds on the clock


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

NAME: rick james
LOCATION: outer space
FAV SIXER: thad young
FAV ALL TIME: iverson
FAV COACH: don nelson 
YEARS FOLLOWING SIXERS: 34
FAV SIXER MOMENT: Dr J windmill


----------



## Cagee7

Name: Caleb
Location: KC
Fav Sixer; Andre,Louis Williams
Fav sixer of all time: Billy c,Iverson,Dr.J,Wilt
Fav Coach: Billy C
Years folowing; 7


----------



## BEEZ

Welcome, please post and bring some more friends over if you have them.


----------



## jev

Name: Jeeven
Location: NSW, Australia
Favorite Sixer: Iggy
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 3 years
Favorite Sixers Moment: Iggy's dunk in the dunk contest 2006


----------



## jev

Name: Jeeven
Location: NSW, Australia
Favorite Sixer: Iggy
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 3 years
Favorite Sixers Moment: Iggy's dunk in the dunk contest 2006


----------



## jev.dog

^^^^^^^^
forgot password...


----------



## BEEZ

welcome back. hopefully you can help me bring this forum back to life.. ill merge your accts, if u like?


----------



## captainobvious

Name: Steve
Location: Philadelphia
Favorite Sixer: Andre Iguodala
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson/Charles Barkley
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 10
Favorite Sixers Moment: Game 1 of the 2001 Finals against L.A.

Oh and Iggy's robbery in the Dunk contest. Im still pissed about that. Nate Robinson, LOL, what a joke...


----------



## croco

I remember that I was really mad about it when it happened although it's "just" a dunk contest, but Kenny Smith screwed him. I needed a day or two to get over it.


----------



## PatronJames

Name: Chris
Location: South Jersey
Favorite Sixer: Thaddeus Young
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson
Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: 11
Favorite Sixers Moment: Iverson's return for his second stint in Philly ... straight goosebumps


----------



## Guest21

Name: Randall
Location: West Philadelphia, Born & Raised
Favorite Sixer: Andre Iguodala
Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson 
favorite Sixers Moment: Game 1 of the 2001 NBA Finals; too bad that was the only good part about it.
Favorite Coach in Sixers history: Larry Brown
Years Following the Sixers: Been a fan since I was 7-years-old.


----------

